# cellulitis at IV injection site



## 20Hiker16 (Apr 21, 2011)

A patient was admitted for *cellulitis* at anticubital.  
The patient is a known IV drug user and heroin dependent.  Last time patient injected was 3 days ago.

Treatment was given to the cellulitis by I&D and antibiotics.

Is it appropriate to code, also, to an open wound-complicated as an additional code?

Thank you.


----------



## gingraja (Apr 26, 2011)

NO , this is not an open wound


----------

